# Yay!!!!!!!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, yes, yes. How exciting.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome! the young woman who I have done my private agility training with started with a CKCS and then has had two border collies. She wants an mpoo as her next dog for agility so she won't be in the huge 20" jumping class and can qualify to make the AKC world team.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Can anyone tell me when this is held and if it is televised or live-streamed?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow that amazing! I too would like to know where or if I can watch.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I could not find The National Dog Show, held in Orlando, streaming or anywhere. It appeared on Animal Planet, I think that was the network, a month or so later. Was checking the channel guide and saw that I had missed it! So annoying!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They have set up a website, but so far all it says is the trial will be in Austria in July....................
See here: Home


----------

